# تصميم أنظمة تكييف الهواء



## eng - mahmoud (26 يناير 2012)

*أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب تحية طيبة وبعد 

فى هذا الموضوع سوف اقوم بادرج كتاب هو بمثابه كورس فى التبريد والتكييف 

والكتاب من أعداد الدكتور عبد الله جلال غانم 

رئيس قسم التبريد والتكييف كلية التعليم الصناعى جامعه حلوان 

والان اترككم مع صور من داخل الكتاب *












*لتحميل الكتاب اضغط على الصورة التالية*













​


----------



## علاء المشني (27 يناير 2012)

تسلم يا ورده.


----------



## egystorm (27 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا على المجهود الرائع و على الكورس الجميل


----------



## ASHRAF100 (27 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (27 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا.*​


----------



## AHMED2284 (27 يناير 2012)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood work 
very goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## eng - mahmoud (27 يناير 2012)

egystorm قال:


> مشكور جدا على المجهود الرائع و على الكورس الجميل



​


ashraf100 قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا*





محمد صلاح العبد قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا.*​





ahmed2284 قال:


> gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood work
> very goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood



العفو أتمنى الاستفادة للجميع 
​


----------



## nofal (27 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد العطفي (27 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السنوسى منسى (27 يناير 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (27 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك

مشاركة مميزة جداً تستحق الثناء والشكر عليها​


----------



## osman11 (27 يناير 2012)

لدي اربعة وحدات من النوع المدمج سعة الواحدة 30طن يبريد كم تكون القدة الكهربائية المطلوبة ومقاس السلك


----------



## magdygamal_8 (28 يناير 2012)

هل يمكن تحميله على موقع اخر لأني حاولت كتير ولم أقدر على تحميله وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محسن فضل (28 يناير 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## elomda_5 (28 يناير 2012)

تسلم يا هندسه


----------



## اسلام عمار (28 يناير 2012)

*مشكور جدا على المجهود الرائع و على الكورس الجميل*​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (28 يناير 2012)

nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا .





محمد العطفي قال:


> مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا





السنوسى منسى قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا





أسامة الحلبي قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> 
> مشاركة مميزة جداً تستحق الثناء والشكر عليها​





محسن فضل قال:


> شكرا وجزاك الله خير





elomda_5 قال:


> تسلم يا هندسه





اسلام عمار قال:


> *مشكور جدا على المجهود الرائع و على الكورس الجميل*​



شكرا لمشاركتكم لموضوعى المتواضع 
أتمنى الاستفادة لكم جميعا
​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (28 يناير 2012)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> هل يمكن تحميله على موقع اخر لأني حاولت كتير ولم أقدر على تحميله وجزاكم الله خيرا



موقع التحميل متعدد ( يعنى بيضم أكتر من موقع تحميل فى وقت واحد ) 
ويمكنك اتباع الصورة التالية للتحميل 












*مثال : لو عايز احمل من MADIFAIR أضغط على كلمة DOWNLOAD NEW أسفل كلمة MADIFAIR

سوف تحويلك لموقع MADIFAIR 
وحمل عادى جدا 
*









ومبروك عليك الكورس 

واتمنى انك تكون فهمت شرح التحميل
​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (16 مارس 2012)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> هل يمكن تحميله على موقع اخر لأني حاولت كتير ولم أقدر على تحميله وجزاكم الله خيرا



*شوف الروابط يا هندسة 

من هنا 

أو 

من هنا 

أو 

من هنا *​


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (27 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## احمد محمد123 (27 مارس 2012)

*مرجع جيد جدا
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك اخى الكريم*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على الكتاب و الشكر موصول للاستاذ الدكتور عبدالله جلال صاحب الكتاب 
و نامل اعادة تحميله على الفور شيرد اذ لا يمكن تنزيله من الموقع الحالي
و جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود و زادكم من فضله


----------



## eng - mahmoud (27 مارس 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا على الكتاب و الشكر موصول للاستاذ الدكتور عبدالله جلال صاحب الكتاب
> و نامل اعادة تحميله على الفور شيرد اذ لا يمكن تنزيله من الموقع الحالي
> و جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود و زادكم من فضله


*العفو يا بشمهندس صبرى *

*والكتاب مرة اخرى على رابط سريع عن الفور شيرد*
جرب الرابط ده لانى فى مشكله فى *الفور شيرد عندى بسب ضعف النت

http://www.uploadace.com/h9fbgywbpjiu/Design_of_air_conditioning_systems.rar.html*


شرح التحميل من الموقع 


```
[SIZE=5][COLOR=#0000ff]  نضغط على كلمة
 
free download

  نتظر 5 دقائق 

ثم  نضغط

 download file[/COLOR][/SIZE]
```
​


----------



## drmady (28 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم عالمجهود الطيب


----------



## eng - mahmoud (29 مارس 2012)

drmady قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم عالمجهود الطيب



*ربنا يبارك فيك أنمنى لك الاستفادة من الموضوع *


----------



## engkfa (3 مايو 2012)

ألف شكر على الكتاب القيم


----------



## خالد كودي (3 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
لو سمحت اريد روابط لتحميل مقاطع فيديو منعمل المكيفات


----------



## م احمد احمد (18 مايو 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (11 أغسطس 2012)

engkfa قال:


> ألف شكر على الكتاب القيم


*العفو اخى الكريم *​ 


خالد كودي قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
> لو سمحت اريد روابط لتحميل مقاطع فيديو منعمل المكيفات


*العفو اخى الكريم*​ 


م احمد احمد قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


*العفو اخى الكريم*​


----------



## ELSAID THABET (11 أغسطس 2012)

الله ينور يامليجى


----------



## ELSAID THABET (11 أغسطس 2012)

وياريت اعادة الرفع


----------



## اسلام عمار (11 أغسطس 2012)

*وياريت اعادة الرفع*


----------



## elmohr (11 أغسطس 2012)

*الرابط مش شغال ياباش مهندس يبقى كتر خيرك لو تنزلة تانى لانى محتاجة جدا *

Eng.Ahmed Fathy​


----------



## الاحمدي80 (14 أغسطس 2012)

*وياريت اعادة الرفع*​


----------



## الاحمدي80 (29 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوررررررر بس اذا ممكن اعادة الرفع على موقع ميديا فاير لاني بحاجة ماسة للملف​


----------



## hani29 (29 أغسطس 2012)

Dear Engineers 
Can you put please the book on 4 share
Please Please
Thank you in advance


----------



## eng - mahmoud (7 سبتمبر 2012)

ELSAID THABET قال:


> الله ينور يامليجى


معاك محمود عبد الفتاح مو محمود المليجى يا سعيد 



ELSAID THABET قال:


> وياريت اعادة الرفع






اسلام عمار قال:


> *وياريت اعادة الرفع*


 


elmohr قال:


> *الرابط مش شغال ياباش مهندس يبقى كتر خيرك لو تنزلة تانى لانى محتاجة جدا *
> 
> Eng.Ahmed Fathy​





الاحمدي80 قال:


> *وياريت اعادة الرفع*​





الاحمدي80 قال:


> مشكوررررررر بس اذا ممكن اعادة الرفع على موقع ميديا فاير لاني بحاجة ماسة للملف​





hani29 قال:


> Dear Engineers
> Can you put please the book on 4 share
> Please PleaseThank you in advance​




*جرب الروابط التالية 

mirrorcreator
Download links for Design_of_air_conditioning_systems.rar - Mirrorcreator - Upload files to multiple hosts
------------------------------------------------------------

turbobit
ذ‘ذµرپذ؟ذ»ذ°ر‚ذ½ر‹ذ¹ ر„ذ°ذ¹ذ»ذ¾ذ¾ذ±ذ¼ذµذ½ذ½ذ¸ذ؛ TurboBit.net â€” ذ¾ذ±ذ¼ذµذ½ ر„ذ°ذ¹ذ»ذ°ذ¼ذ¸ ذ´ذ¾ 100 ذ“ذ±, ذ±ذµرپذ؟ذ»ذ°ر‚ذ½ر‹ذ¹ ر…ذ¾رپر‚ذ¸ذ½ذ³ ر„ذ°ذ¹ذ»ذ¾ذ²
===========================

megashares
Megashares - Drag. Drop. Yup. The first site to provide FREE file hosting with drag n drop support.
===========================

bitshare
BitShare.com - Free File Hosting and Cloud Storage
===========================

zippyshare
Zippyshare.com - Design_of_air_conditioning_systems.rar
===========================

ziddu
Free File Hosting & Video Downloads, Free File Sharing, Online Friends Network - Ziddu
===========================

gamefront
Design_of_air_conditioning_systems.rar | Game Front
===========================

fileflyer
FileFlyer - Store and Send your files - fast!


والرابط ده علشان خاطر مهندسنا الغالى 
المهندس صبرى سعيد
طبعا وباقى الاعضاء*

http://www.4shared.com/rar/tXMBqKMO/Design_of_air_conditioning_sys.html*Design of air conditioning systems.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download*
​


----------



## eng.mohnnad (7 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير ونفع بكم


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 سبتمبر 2012)

eng.mohnnad قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير ونفع بكم



العفو اخى الكريم


----------



## أيمن السيد جوده (8 سبتمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (8 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا بس للاسف الرابط لايعمل ممكن رفعه مره اخرى لو سمحتم


----------



## agordat1977 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*هذا الرابط يعمل:* 
Zippyshare.com - Design_of_air_conditioning_systems.rar


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 سبتمبر 2012)

أيمن السيد جوده قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل



معظم الروابط فى المشاركة رقم 37 تعمل 

جرب مرة تانى وقولى رايك


----------



## eslam111547 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل اللهم انتقم لى فى ولده


----------



## eslam111547 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*والله اتظلمت*

فوجئت وانا ابحث فى الموقع عن موضوع فى التصميم ففوجئت باسم الشخص الذى ظلمنى فى مشروع التخرج وياخذ لقب ا.د.م ولكن لا يعرف من الحق شيئا فما هو شعورك وانت تجتهد طوال العام فى مشروع التخرج وفى النهاية تجده يعطيك اقل تقدير فى المشروع فبالله عليك ما هو شعورك ( لعلكم فهمتم ان الشخص المقصود صاحب نسيب الاسد فى الموضوع الذى قمت بالرد عليه ) 
اعذرونى ولكنى عندما وجدت اسمه هنا تذكرت ايام السهر فى البحث فى كاريير واشرى وهذا الموقع وبين المعيدين اسال الله ان يهديه فلظلم ظلمات يوم القيامة


----------



## eng - mahmoud (10 سبتمبر 2012)

eslam111547 قال:


> حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل اللهم انتقم لى فى ولده





eslam111547 قال:


> فوجئت وانا ابحث فى الموقع عن موضوع فى التصميم ففوجئت باسم الشخص الذى ظلمنى فى مشروع التخرج وياخذ لقب ا.د.م ولكن لا يعرف من الحق شيئا فما هو شعورك وانت تجتهد طوال العام فى مشروع التخرج وفى النهاية تجده يعطيك اقل تقدير فى المشروع فبالله عليك ما هو شعورك ( لعلكم فهمتم ان الشخص المقصود صاحب نسيب الاسد فى الموضوع الذى قمت بالرد عليه )
> اعذرونى ولكنى عندما وجدت اسمه هنا تذكرت ايام السهر فى البحث فى كاريير واشرى وهذا الموقع وبين المعيدين اسال الله ان يهديه فلظلم ظلمات يوم القيامة



*الحمد الله على كل شئ 

يا اسلام ( اسلام ابو اليزايد ) مش كده

واديك انت قولت دعوة ما شاء الله عليك

ولا تنظر الى الوراء وتوكل على الله 

واتمنى لك الخير 

*​


----------



## ELSAID THABET (11 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههه هو انتا بس والمواد اللى كبيرنا كان مقبول مع ان الامتحان متقفل ربنا يكرمه نظم تكييف ونظم تبريد ومعدات تبريد


----------



## خلود الشري (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*يعطيك العافية لكني لم أستطع تحميله هل يمكن المساعدة؟*​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (11 سبتمبر 2012)

خلود الشري قال:


> *يعطيك العافية لكني لم أستطع تحميله هل يمكن المساعدة؟*​



*الرابط ده شاغل 
Design of air conditioning systems.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

اضغط على 
download now

Free download


انتظر 20 ثانية

download*​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (11 سبتمبر 2012)

ELSAID THABET قال:


> ههههههههه هو انتا بس والمواد اللى كبيرنا كان مقبول مع ان الامتحان متقفل ربنا يكرمه نظم تكييف ونظم تبريد ومعدات تبريد


*الحمد الله يا سعيد انى احنا خلاصنا بخير 

وربنا يوافق الجميع فى عمله*​


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً
*


----------



## khaled elsone (15 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## younis najjar (15 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mokatoka (17 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور يااخى


----------



## salem saleh (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*00*

مشكوووووووووووووووور بس ياريت يتحمل معايا


----------



## salem saleh (18 سبتمبر 2012)

عفوا..... بس مابيظهر عندي التحميل ممكن ترسل ع الايميل [email protected]

محتاجله كتير تحياتي


----------



## mal_timimy77 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير لكن مابيظهر عندي التحميل ممكن ترسل ع الايميل[email protected]


----------



## eng - mahmoud (12 أكتوبر 2012)

دى الروابط كله شاغلة

DepositFiles

ذ‘ذµرپذ؟ذ»ذ°ر‚ذ½ر‹ذ¹ ر„ذ°ذ¹ذ»ذ¾ذ¾ذ±ذ¼ذµذ½ذ½ذ¸ذ؛ TurboBit.net â€” ذ¾ذ±ذ¼ذµذ½ ر„ذ°ذ¹ذ»ذ°ذ¼ذ¸ ذ´ذ¾ 100 ذ“ذ±, ذ±ذµرپذ؟ذ»ذ°ر‚ذ½ر‹ذ¹ ر…ذ¾رپر‚ذ¸ذ½ذ³ ر„ذ°ذ¹ذ»ذ¾ذ²

Download links for Design_of_air_conditioning_systems.rar - Mirrorcreator - Upload files to multiple hosts

FileFlyer - Store and Send your files - fast!


Free File Hosting & Video Downloads, Free File Sharing, Online Friends Network - Ziddu
​


----------

